# Walmart biddding



## Go Pats (Jan 16, 2005)

With USM out of the picture are the WALMART store managers taking individual bids or is there someone at the corporate level that is handling exterior maintenance contracts?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Make a phone call to the sore and ask. In fact call a couple in your area to see what the other managers are saying. Or call the world HQ in China,I mean Arkansas


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

from what i read...no personal expirience.... why would you want to work for walmart.....
i can make a lot more money doing a lot less work


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Up here I will get a tender package every couple of years. I varies who gives me the tender to quote on. Sometimes its Walmart itself or a security company or a cleaning company (nationals) This year I got fed up and purposely put in a low bid knowing I was wasting my time and I was r ight Didnt get it.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

grandview;1412402 said:


> ........snip..........Or call the world HQ in China,I mean Arkansas


Oh now that is funny!! True...but funny!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I deal with the manager now that USM is out and things are back to normal which is nice.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

meet with manager, they will invite you to bid via email, then U need to get your vendor ID # ..........takes a few weeks to a few months........... after that home office will approve you to perform service for the indiviual store(s). Then you need meet with manager after you have been approved by home office and that store manager accepts your bid..........a huge hassle, then the manager will think your price is crazy, because USM dealt with home office not store managers, they have no idea what they were paying the last couple of years for salt plow services(s)
My experience this year has been ok. Next year we will focus on the smaller/medium lots, we are not looking to service the bigger lots at all, hard on equipment and takes alot longer........we make more money doing 10 smaller ones and it takes less time........and our insurance provider wont nail us to the wall, floor, ceiling, door, trash can.........


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes I agree ACA You can make better money on smaller lots. Once the ego is gone on doing the largest lot in town and the brain kicks in you dont mind not getting acres of pavement


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

One of my subs does the new Walmart in Lehighton PA, he deals with the store directly for both snow and lawn care, he says they love him. lol


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

ACA L&L;1417098 said:


> meet with manager, they will invite you to bid via email, then U need to get your vendor ID # ..........takes a few weeks to a few months........... after that home office will approve you to perform service for the indiviual store(s). Then you need meet with manager after you have been approved by home office and that store manager accepts your bid..........a huge hassle, then the manager will think your price is crazy, because USM dealt with home office not store managers, they have no idea what they were paying the last couple of years for salt plow services(s)
> My experience this year has been ok. Next year we will focus on the smaller/medium lots, we are not looking to service the bigger lots at all, hard on equipment and takes alot longer........we make more money doing 10 smaller ones and it takes less time........and our insurance provider wont nail us to the wall, floor, ceiling, door, trash can.........


You give the manager your bid he either takes it or not once your accepted it dont take that long to get a vendor number atleast it didnt when i got mine 10 years ago. I guess it depends on your manager because i have never had a problem at the store i service


----------

